# dove hunting



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

Hey folks been a while since I've posted anything. Our first split for dove season was a bust with all the rain it really messed it up, but these cold fronts have brought in a new batch of northern birds and if nothing pushes them out the second split is looking really good for now. Lots of dove so if you like to dove hunt send me a message. If you want a cast and blast we can do that also. Dove is 100 per person. Thanks Les Cobb


----------

